# Talking skull hack (video)



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi All,
Sadly, I dropped a coffin on my good old talking pumpkin... I was going to throw it away, but I hung on to it. The hacked parts made for a pretty cool skull prop!
Enjoy,
-=k


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Smoking cigarettes will be the death of him. Oh, wait...


Always good to see the reincarnation of a damaged prop


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow awesome prop!


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

love the cigar....nice...


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

here's a longer version with all 3 fun phrases... 
I plan on hooking him up to a fogger on short bursts.
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haaa


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice recovery of a broken prop!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very cool. Kevin. I'm always inspired by your stuff, and this is no exception. Excellent!


----------

